# Wrestling NCAA'S



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Two kids from Utah were in the finals- 1 kid from WY that had his dad take him to practice at Wasatch and another I know placed 5th from MT Crest. Pretty good showing from the ST of Utah to say the least.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Is that Sanderson kid still coaching at one of those schools Iowa, Neb.His dad coached at wasatch.I think his name was Cael,and he had a twin named Cole :?:


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

He is at Penn State I believe. And it is Cael


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Was Iowa State and then he went to PSU - he has won the title 3 years running now-


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Great wrestling family.I think all the boys did great.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Great wrestling family.I think all the boys did great.


awesome wrestling family. I got to watch Cal wrestled it was fun.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Dunkem said:
> 
> 
> > Great wrestling family.I think all the boys did great.
> ...


 Hers how old I am--------- my room mate was a weight class below me and wrestled Caels DAD !!!!!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Packfish said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Dunkem said:
> ...


 I got to know Cael his senior year in high school (I was helping coach a free style club that had several kids that went on to wrestle at the college level, Justin Ruiz being another). Good kid, appears to be a good man, and he is a great coach.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> (I was helping coach a free style club


That where I watched him wrestled at.


----------

